

Xkcd's Randall Munroe talk at Google (w/ Norvig intro, Knuth Q&A) (2007) - dctoedt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJOS0sV2a24

======
dctoedt
Hat tip: [http://pgraycode.wordpress.com/2011/02/23/solving-xkcds-
nerd...](http://pgraycode.wordpress.com/2011/02/23/solving-xkcds-nerd-
snipping-problem/#comment-911)

